# My Humble Stash & train cases



## red (May 6, 2007)

I keep my pigments in a small Sephora train case, and everything else in a cheap Caboodles train case I bought for less than $20 at Duane Reade.

Here it goes, I don't have a lot 



























My collection of Chanel lipsticks





My collection of Chanel eyeshadows and the blush (wintershimmer)


----------



## red (May 6, 2007)

Another of my bright ideas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as I needed a place to keep samples, etc. 

I purchased this plastic nail holder in Rome for about $10 (you can get similar ones at Sears or Walmart), I felt like a complete jerk going through customs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I decorated it with butterflies


----------



## iammoggy (May 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_ 
My collection of Chanel lipsticks



_

 
nice collection!
can you tell me the name of the ROUGE ALLURE?
i love chanel


----------



## red (May 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iammoggy* 

 
_nice collection!
can you tell me the name of the ROUGE ALLURE?
i love chanel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The Rouge Allure is "LIBERTINE" here is what it looks like on






also in the line-up is Rose Baby, it's the 5th one I've bought, cause I really love it


----------



## iammoggy (May 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_The Rouge Allure is "LIBERTINE" here is what it looks like on






also in the line-up is Rose Baby, it's the 5th one I've bought, cause I really love it




_

 
thx alot! 
it's really fabulous that you've a fascinating color, and u had bought 5 times!
i'm also finding a kind of color that i will always buy!


----------



## red (May 6, 2007)

here is another fave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 color has been discontinued, but if you live in Europe you can probably still find it 

Chanel's *BABY GOLD * (second in the line-up)


----------



## n_c (May 6, 2007)

You've got a great collection!


----------



## User49 (May 6, 2007)

*Thats such a cute little way of displaying it all! I love it! I keep most of my make up in a silver case similar to the one you have, a pink/purple caboodle from Toys R Us that I've had since I was like 12 and the rest in little make up bags all over the place! Did you say the black case is from sephora then? How much are they? *


----------



## red (May 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_*Thats such a cute little way of displaying it all! I love it! I keep most of my make up in a silver case similar to the one you have, a pink/purple caboodle from Toys R Us that I've had since I was like 12 and the rest in little make up bags all over the place! Did you say the black case is from sephora then? How much are they? *_

 
The mini black Sephora train case is $35

look here


----------



## Hilly (May 9, 2007)

love the butterflies!!


----------



## red (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok getting organized for 2008. Will be getting a huge train case as soon as I get the money together. In the interim, I've swapped/sold everything I don't use, threw away the old stuff. Now I'm left with this.
I find the use of a drawer more "friendly" ... I may keep it this way for a while, everything is easier to find. I made use of old cigar boxes to stash the e/s.


----------



## ilorietta (Dec 16, 2007)

are u italian?


----------



## red (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilorietta* 

 
_are u italian?_

 
Yes (born in Florence), but grew up in NY.


----------



## Kurtina88 (Dec 16, 2007)

great collection!!
red non sapevo fossi cresciuta a NY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pensavo solo che ci vivessi ora...


----------



## red (Dec 16, 2007)

I grew up in Queens


----------



## red (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kurtina88* 

 
_great collection!!
red non sapevo fossi cresciuta a NY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pensavo solo che ci vivessi ora..._

 
Sono qui da giovane, oramai sono stelle e strisce ragazza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 con un po di verde per buona fortuna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Translation: I've been here since my youth, I'm stars and stripes with a bit of green thrown in for good luck


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 16, 2007)

That is such a great collection!  I love how you managed ot organize it all!  I just sort of through mine into various drawers in my rubbermaid storage unit!  Oooo, I can't wait to see where this will go in the future!


----------



## moonsugar7 (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm drooling over your Chanel lipsticks.  Thanks for posting your stash, I am a fan of your posts and was wondering what it looked like!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 16, 2007)

lovely collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and is that mac matte foundation new?


----------



## Hilly (Dec 16, 2007)

bella!


----------



## red (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_lovely collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and is that mac matte foundation new?_

 
The Mac Studio Finish Matte Foundation is unfortunately discontinued. I was able to get a hold on another one, I absolutely love it. Sheer matte coverage, goes on like a dream. I've read somewhere on Specktra that it got too expensive for Mac to manufacture


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_The Mac Studio Finish Matte Foundation is unfortunately discontinued. I was able to get a hold on another one, I absolutely love it. Sheer matte coverage, goes on like a dream. I've read somewhere on Specktra that it got too expensive for Mac to manufacture_

 
aww too bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it would have been perfect for me!


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 16, 2007)

very nice collection and storage!!!!

Could we see a picture of the butterfly-decorated holder open?

I'm thinking of moving to a more drawer setup as well, I think its easier to access plus my collection has been growing and has def. outgrew my caboodles case!


----------

